# Spirit Halloween 20% Off any single item - 2 day (10-11 and 10-12) e-mail coupon



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

There is already posted a spirit coupon for 20% that expires Oct 31, 2014.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

BobbyA said:


> There is already posted a spirit coupon for 20% that expires Oct 31, 2014.


Didn't see that thread beforehand when I searched. Just wanted to pass this along.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I just do not understand Spirit's "sales." This 20% off coupon expires Monday but every year they have the same one that runs through Halloween.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Same page where you posted this thread, about 3/4 of the way down. Title: Spirit in store coupons are Out.

Here is the link to the coupon good until 31st. http://www.spirithalloween.com/coupon/201408991685/


----------

